# Plastic decking for bunks?



## wihil (Jul 26, 2011)

Step one completed on the trailer thanks to you folks here at Tinboats - the ladder stabilizer/pvc was a total success!

In securing it to the trailer, I put a couple lag bolts through the bottom of the two bunks to keep them from rotating as the boat loaded/unloaded and it was then (as I lay under the trailer with cordless drill in hand) I found out how bad of shape the current bunks are in.

I know the standard is pressure treated with bunk carpet, but is there any reason why I couldn't use something like the Trex decking material - without the carpet? Plastic decking is PVC based, and I know a few guys on the lake by me are just using S40 PVC for tops of their bunks. The big thing is that I don't want to wreck my new to me boat! Carpet's cheap enough, I just go buy a roll if I need to.

Thanks!

Chris

As much as I want to start working on the boat, it's probably going to be next summer - I'm having too much fun fishing!


----------



## lbursell (Jul 27, 2011)

1) The pressure treated wrapped in carpet is still a bad idea. The copper in the PT will leach into the carpet and, over time, react with the aluminum. I have the pits in my boat to prove it. When I get that far on my build, I'll post pics.

2) I used the Trex-type composite boards for my bunks and covered them with indoor/outdoor carpet and I couldn't be more pleased. Some folks say that there is too much flexiblilty in the composite boards, but I got around that by simply adding another bunk bracket in the middle of the bunk. So far, no problems and it looks great.


----------



## redphysher (Jul 27, 2011)

i second the no pressure treated wood. I have a pin hole in my boat. And the last owner used carpet over pressure treated wood. Did not dawn on me until now but i would bet my pinhole is caused by the bunks also.


----------



## wihil (Jul 27, 2011)

Got it - no pressure treated wood. 

I'll go down and check out the plastic boards tomorrow after work, my boat's only a 12'er at 110# so I'm not overly worried about flexing as long as I make sure to get the solid plastic ones over the hollow channel ones.

Carpet's cheap enough also, so I'll just do it the correct way. 

I'm not worrying too much about the boat this season - it floats great and doesn't leak at all regardless what the bottom looks like (which is another story), but the last thing I want to do is give myself a future headache. Next year is epoxy putty/flex-steel!

Thanks again 

C


----------



## fish devil (Jul 27, 2011)

:twisted: You ever consider pvc bunk caps instead of carpet. I just put a pair on my trailer. BPS sells them for under $60.00


----------



## Bugpac (Jul 27, 2011)

you can buy pvc planking at home depot for about 20.00.


----------



## Dragonman (Jul 27, 2011)

Watching this thread intensely, My bunks need replacing also.


----------



## rewinder (Jul 27, 2011)

here's what I did, went to the lumber yard and bought a hollow plastic fence "cover".

I don't know what it's called exactly, but it is 3 1/2" square inside, designed to go over a 4x4 fence post, white , and was available in vinyl, and a harder composite plastic material (which i bought)

So by cutting it in half on the table saw, I was able to screw it into the sides of a 2x4 ( my bunks are 2x4's laying on their wide sides) one piece made up 2 bunk covers.

since I am in salt water a lot, there's no carpet to hold the salt and corrode the hull.

this makes it a breeze to push the boat off the trailer, even if the transom is above the waterline.

I also ran a 2x10 down one side, beside the center rollers from forward of the winch to the rear, to make a solid footing to push the boat off and guide her coming back up.

I really wish my trailer tilted, my old boat had a tilter, and to me, using a tilter was the best.

I was at a few marinas this year, and saw no tilt trailers offered for smaller boats. Are they a thing of the past???


----------



## BaitCaster (Jul 28, 2011)

When I found out that pressure treated lumber can corrode aluminum, even through carpet I bought a package of these E-Z- Slide trailer pads from Bass Pro. They work great.

https://www.basspro.com/EZ-Slide-Trailer-Pads/product/1072/-380433


----------



## Ictalurus (Jul 28, 2011)

BaitCaster said:


> I bought a package of these E-Z- Slide trailer pads from Bass Pro. They work great.



X2


----------



## wihil (Jul 28, 2011)

Baitcaster - those just look like HDPE blocks, correct? Makes me wonder if you couldn't just take a cutting board and nock it down to the right size and mount them accordingly.

The 2x4's on my trailer stand upright, not flat, otherwise that trick with the fence post sleeve is an awesome idea.

I kid you not, the same guy showed up at the launch last night with S40 PVC pipe installed on top of his bunks - just split in half with the round facing up into the bottom of the boat. I should have measured it, it looked like 4". Only scuffed up on the top where the boat sits. 

C


----------



## FishingCop (Jul 28, 2011)

Go here for info on cutting board material for bunk boards..... get custom size boards, full length or cut in short lengths like the ones at Bass Pro - I think at a cheaper price?? 

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=49&t=12465


----------



## wihil (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks for the link, FishingCop! 

I checked out the place in your post, and ran a couple quick sizes through - I think McMaster Carr is cheaper per foot on HDPE, though I'd have to go from 1/2" to 3/8, but in a 3" span over 48" or more it's only a few dollars per foot (listed as an electrical insulator).

The fun stuff was that could order it in all different dimensions, some of which may fit some of the deck ideas I've been thinking about for next year. 

So far I'm feeling good on the solid Trex decking, and probably carpet. The upgrade to HDPE/UHMPE will probably be later (I'll watch for snowmobile runners/sled runners to hit sale next spring as they go very cheap out of season).

Thanks gang!

C


----------



## Maggiesmaster (Aug 6, 2011)

https://www.surfixinc. sells polyethylene bunk covers for all types of bunks at a pretty reasonable price. The poly boards are predrilled and come with stainless screws. I've bought two sets from them and am pleased with their product. Warning: *don't unhook the boat until you are ready to launch!*! They really slide quick!


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Aug 6, 2011)

wihil said:


> Baitcaster - those just look like HDPE blocks, correct? Makes me wonder if you couldn't just take a cutting board and nock it down to the right size and mount them accordingly.
> 
> The 2x4's on my trailer stand upright, not flat, otherwise that trick with the fence post sleeve is an awesome idea.
> 
> ...


Menards sells the ultra deck composite fence rail sleeves. These will fit 2x4's on edge.


----------



## Butthead (Aug 12, 2011)

BaitCaster said:


> When I found out that pressure treated lumber can corrode aluminum, even through carpet I bought a package of these E-Z- Slide trailer pads from Bass Pro. They work great.
> 
> https://www.basspro.com/EZ-Slide-Trailer-Pads/product/1072/-380433



The E-Z slides on top of PT 2x4's seems like it would be good to go since the PT is not in contact with the aluminum. I wonder how PT 2x4's stand up to saltwater?


----------



## Popeye (Oct 7, 2012)

Hey, I'm only a year late on this topic:

The smaller pads that BPS will void your warranty on your Tracker boats. They place "Undue stress and uneven pressure points" on the bottom of the hull. this is from the guy at the Tracker Service Center who got it from the Tracker Warranty Center. I ordered the 2x4 Self Centering Bunk Glide Ons from Eastern Marine.

https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=13&t=3991

Since my original post about them, I added the remaining two halves and covered the rest of the bunks. I think they are great and really help loading and unloading. They ate just slick enough that the boat slides up easily and have just enough friction that they don;t allow the boat to freely slide off (on the ramps I use anyhow).


----------

